# Total eclipse of the sun



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Brace yourselves for Friday - a total eclipse of the sun is due:

Total solar eclipse March 20 - InCyprus


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought it will be a partial eclipse on Friday!

Eclipse Calculator – Eclipses in Paphos, Cyprus


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Talagirl said:


> I thought it will be a partial eclipse on Friday!
> 
> Eclipse Calculator – Eclipses in Paphos, Cyprus


I think that you're right, Talagirl, and the In-Cyprus website is wrong. I have checked other sites, and the total eclipse seems to be for the Faroe Islands!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I think that you're right, Talagirl, and the In-Cyprus website is wrong. I have checked other sites, and the total eclipse seems to be for the Faroe Islands!


Climate is a little different on Faroe Islands


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

We're due for a 90% eclipse - in Newcastle UK, if we don't have our usual heavy cloud cover :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The last total eclipse that was visible in Paphos was in 2005 or 2006. I sat on the veranda of the apartment we had at the time with my camera pointed at the sky while avoiding looking at it directly. I got some good pics but didn't manage to get the diamond ring.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi guys you do realise that the title of the thread (Total eclipse of the sun) could be sung to (Total eclipse of the heart)!!!!!!!!
Aint I clever.
And its a partial eclipse, best seen from the west country less cloud.

Cheers


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

wizard4 said:


> Hi guys you do realise that ...its a partial eclipse, best seen from the west country less cloud.
> 
> Cheers


Actually, it's a partial eclipse when viewed from the UK and from Cyprus as Talagirl correctly pointed out. It is, though, a total eclipse when viewed from the Faroe Islands.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm too busy tomorrow to travel to the Faroe islands to see it


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Apparently hundreds of people have gone to the Faroes to see the total eclipse, you could have gone Veronica if Concorde was still around and be back to do your busy stuff in plenty of time!!!!

Cheers


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There's rather a good video on the BBC News website of the eclipse from a plane over the Faroe Islands.

Back here it seemed to miss Kannaviou. Did anyone see anything?

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We were in Argaka at the time. nothing to see at all. A bit of a damp squib


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't think I'll be around for the next one!

Cyprus must wait until 2060 to see a total eclipse | Cyprus Mail


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I don't think I'll be around for the next one!
> 
> Cyprus must wait until 2060 to see a total eclipse | Cyprus Mail


Don't be such a pessimist. Thats only 45 years away, you could be in the guiness book of records as the oldest living person

We were lucky to be here in 2006 when the last total eclipse was seen here.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I saw an eclipse in the UK in 1999 - almost, but not quite total. I was sailing between N. ireland and Scotland at the time - it was amazing! The birds didn't know what was happening but fell silent and started to roost on the yacht and on the water. Definitely one of those 'once in a lifetime' moments...


----------

